# 2nd Wyoming doe antelope down



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I had to make a trip to Evanston yesterday to hire somebody. I figured as long as I was going that far I might as well do a little hunting as well. Took Bronco with me, bought a 1 day bird license and went in search of Sage Grouse in the morning. Due to my ankle surgery this summer I have been unable to work with Bronco in the off season. It was as if he had drank a bowl of rocket fuel. No way his nose could work as fast as he was running. He blew through 3 different groups of grouse flushing them out of range. He did finally slow down and start to acually hunt with his nose but we had run out of time and didnt see any more grouse. I sure hope this helped get some of his pent up frustations out so he isnt like this next Saturday when I try to get my wife her sharptails. Anyways I headed back into Evanston around 11am and got work out of the way. Then headed up near cokeville where I was able to spot a group of goats. a decent buck with about 14 does and fawns. They were about 500 yds out when I spotted them. The ground was flat and very little cover. This was going to be a long difficult stalk. I managed to belly crawl through the short sagebrush and close the distance to 250 yds. Took me about an hour and a half to make that crawl due to the cover etc... 1 shot in the sweet spot with the trusty 270 win did the trick. May not have any horns to throw on the wall but I surely do enjoy hunting these doe antelope.

[attachment=0:1x4pc1b8]doe antelope 9.20.11.jpg[/attachment:1x4pc1b8]


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm with ya, that's a fun hunt, regardless of the size of the horns. We've got to teach you how to do a gutless quarter on those goats though! It's 1000 times easier than gutting them, and you can take em home in nothing more than a cooler full of ice!


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Well done! Can't beat a short, but sweet hunt opportunity.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Duckholla said:


> I'm with ya, that's a fun hunt, regardless of the size of the horns. We've got to teach you how to do a gutless quarter on those goats though! What gutting is part of the fun :mrgreen: .


Nice doe there and yes they are fun even they are does.I love hunting antelope. I just wish I could draw that tag easier.Nice hunt.in joy those steaks.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I too love hunting the lopes. I dont think hunting a buck would be any different. I have been out a few times now this year and one tag is filled. I think we will finish on the next hunt. Enjoy the meat!!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Duckholla said:


> We've got to teach you how to do a gutless quarter on those goats though! It's 1000 times easier than gutting them, and you can take em home in nothing more than a cooler full of ice!


You dont gotta ask me twice!!!  I'm sure I could figure it out if I had to but if your offering a free tutoring lesson I'm all in. I've never quartered out big game before. That said I imagine its just like a rabbit on a larger scale. I never gut my rabbits. Just skin em then cut off each of the legs, back straps and then chuck the rest without the stinky mess. Would you just leave the proof of sex attached to one of the hind quarters?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Tiger, 
you nailed it. just like the rabbit (although once you have the quarters and 'straps off there is a section of the abdominal wall at the end of the ribs up by the spine, make a cut there and voila! the tenderloin is just hanging there waiting for you to grab without the hassle of gutting the animal) this method helps cool the 'lope down much faster two. and just leave the teats attached to one of the hind quarters and you are good to go.
As far as the skinning them part, if you don't want to save the hide, you can just remove the parts of the hide from the carcass where you are trying to get the meat, e.g. quarters and the back. no need to fully skin the animal, saves a bit of effort and time.
I went out on the opener in 98 with two doe tags and didn't even have a shot opportunity until 2 pm, when a white pickup came barreling in and slamming on the brakes with a hunter bailing out to fling a shot at the now running herd that I was waiting for a doe to separate from the main group....ugh, that is why I hate the opener on those hunts! but I filled both tags at 4 pm that day, so it all ended well.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> when a white pickup came barreling in and slamming on the brakes with a hunter bailing out to fling a shot at the now running herd that I was waiting for a doe to separate from the main group....ugh,


This happened to me too! I got out where I had cover and snuck into position; was about to shoot when a silver truck pulls up in plain sight, parks, and all three guys bail out and spook the whole herd!! I really expected to see utah plates on it but wyoming must have tards too!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

alas my truck was a utard truck. but seriously, you would think there could be some etiquette out there...


----------

